# Road Riding in Hilton Head, SC??



## ivanhoe22 (Jul 12, 2006)

Am planning to be vacationing in Hilton Head in a week or so. Was wondering if there are any good road riding routes in the area? I've had people tell me that because of the fact that many plantations are not readily accessible, there are not a lot of good roads for riding. Is this true? Just to be clear, I'm hoping to do a 25-35 miles at a 17-18mph pace as opposed to riding a comfort bike on the many bike paths. Any local info appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## howiefelthersnatch (Jun 18, 2006)

Leave your bike at home and take the week off...

HH is horrible. Traffic is a nightmare. The guards will not let you onto the plantations without a pass. 

I used to resort to going to the elementary school compound and riding the loop around it for a couple of hours. It's the old crit course and relatively safe. The rest of the island is way too dangerous to even think about riding on.

Call Bicycle Link on the island to see where the group rides meet. IIRC, they meet out in Bluffton somewhere.


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

I used to ride with the Tuesday and Thursday groups from Bike Doctor, but when the bike paths were installed on much of out route, we had to stop. Bring an MTB and ride the beach at low tide and the pathways in the evenings. Morning pathway rides are dangerous, too many walkers two abreast blocking the paths.

You can come over to Beaufort and ride with us there on Tuesday night at 6:00pm. We meet at Lowcountry Bicycles on US 21, on the right just over the swing bridge from Downtown behind the Huddle House at the first light.


----------

